
Plot Maps of Star Wars - fanf2
http://www.andrewdegraff.com/moviemaps/#/star-wars/
======
Fnoord
Amazingly done, and _without_ text. He also made these for various other
movies including Indiana Jones, LOTR, Star Trek, The Shining. [1] I'm not fan
of any of these franchises (anymore) but if I were... (read: in my younger
years) I'd want such poster(s) :) the artist also has a shop.

[1]
[http://www.andrewdegraff.com/moviemaps](http://www.andrewdegraff.com/moviemaps)

------
bjelkeman-again
These are pretty good. I can actually follow the plot (as I have seen the
films). Handy tool if you need to retell the plot verbally one day.

~~~
Jaruzel
> Handy tool if you need to retell the plot verbally one day.

No, you just need C-3PO and his amazing story-telling skills that he used with
the Ewoks. :)

------
psychometry
Too bad they're not available in his store.

~~~
evgen
If you follow the actual links on the site you will be able to get to a site
that sells high-quality (and expensive) prints and originals [0] or a link to
order the book with the plot maps[1]

[0]
[https://nineteeneightyeight.com/search?q=andrew+degraff](https://nineteeneightyeight.com/search?q=andrew+degraff)

[1] [https://www.quirkbooks.com/cinemaps](https://www.quirkbooks.com/cinemaps)

------
xtiansimon
i guess these are vector artworks? (I.e. Adobe illustrator)?

~~~
cgriswald
There's an animated GIF on this page showing his process:

[http://www.andrewdegraff.com/moviemaps/#/lord-of-the-
rings/](http://www.andrewdegraff.com/moviemaps/#/lord-of-the-rings/)

